# fixing a wobbly cat tree?



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

So I have an A5801 Armarkat tree. We have always had it in the corner and it seemed pretty sturdy until recently. Even since we adopted our large adult ragdoll, it still seemed to hold up. The other day I moved it to clean behind it and ever since it has been so wobbly it looks like it is on the verge of toppling over anytime the cats jump on it. I've tighen everything but nothing is helping. I'm scared of them getting hurt as theres always at least one(usually more) cat on this at all times. Any thoughts?

P.S. I do plan on getting a large tree but not until we move as there is not much point now.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Easy solution: Put heavy stuff on the base. I have tons of magazines there, and I also put cases of canned cat food on the base. The tree only wobbles a little bit when my cats jump too hard, but there is no way it will fall


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I looked up your tree. What wobbles? This would help on fixes.
Put your hand on the top tier and wiggle it. Look to see if the base is wobbling or maybe the second story.
My cat tree was cheap and the ladder rungs were just cardboard tubes covered with rope. The ladders have started to break.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I shook it and pretty much everything from the base up wobbled. I even took the whole thing apart and put it back together again but it's the same. I think it just can't handle three cats at once on it anymore. I was thinking about getting another Armarkat when we move but now I am not so sure...


----------

